# Help....very ill female sugar glider!!!



## Vikki123 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi

My female sugar glider is losing weight VERY fast, she is also a lot slower and sat on the floor of the cage for a while today.

Please note that we have only noticed this today and within half an hour she was at the vets. 

Although, my vet has treated gliders before, he isn't sure what the problem is.

If anyone has had similar problems or if anyone knows what the problem may be then please, please reply?

My little girl is kept with a male and he has no symptoms at all! She was always the one to beat him to the food and water and even stole bits of food from him!

Thanks 

Vikki


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

*
does this sound like what she is like?
​*<​​​​Loss of interest in playing​
<​​​​Decreased activity​
<​​​​Change in sleeping patterns​
<​​​​Decreased communications: no barking​
< Pacing or consecutive back-flips


----------



## linket22 (Dec 16, 2007)

hi there, has your vet given you anything for her?


----------



## Philldan (Aug 16, 2007)

Get in touch with Marie (Glidergirl) she'll be able to help you!!


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

it sounds like depression to me. i read on the internet that it is quite common. i wrote the list above so if you feel she is just like as it states in the list let me know and i will find that web page i read for you it has loads of info on there that you could read to try and help her. good luck hope she gets well soon.


----------



## pgag_1_york (Mar 12, 2008)

id go ask here: Sugar Glider Forums - Index


----------



## Vikki123 (Oct 6, 2009)

xxx_phoenix_xxx said:


> *
> does this sound like what she is like?
> ​*<​​​​Loss of interest in playing​
> <​​​​Decreased activity​
> ...


Thanks!

She just seems really weak! She doesn't pace or repeat movements. Her sleep pattens were the same until this morning and she's never been as noisy as the male!


----------



## Vikki123 (Oct 6, 2009)

pgag_1_york said:


> id go ask here: Sugar Glider Forums - Index


Thanks I'll have a look : victory:


----------



## Vikki123 (Oct 6, 2009)

linket22 said:


> hi there, has your vet given you anything for her?


He's given her an antibiotic injection and a critical care formula


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

It doesn't sound like depression to me. I have a few questions to try and narrow it down.

Is she still eating?
Is she dehydrated? A simple 'tent test' on the back of the neck should tell - pinch a piece of skin and if it doesn't spring back in to place then she could be dehydrated.
Does she have any injuries?
Where is she kept and what temps do you keep them at, are there any draughts?
What do you feed them?
Does she have runny poos?
Any vomiting?
Have you noticed anything odd about her over the past day or two?

If you can tonight, keep her warm, syringe feed with the critical care and you need to make sure she eats.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Also - forgot to ask, to the touch, does she feel warm or ice cold?


----------



## Vikki123 (Oct 6, 2009)

glidergirl said:


> It doesn't sound like depression to me. I have a few questions to try and narrow it down.
> 
> Is she still eating?
> Is she dehydrated? A simple 'tent test' on the back of the neck should tell - pinch a piece of skin and if it doesn't spring back in to place then she could be dehydrated.
> ...


Hi thanks for getting back to me

She is eating 

She doesn't seem dehydrated and she did take some fluids off us anyway

She doesn't seem to have any injuries, although the vet thought that there may have been a tiny bit of blood on her, but she had strawberries the night before, so not sure if it was that.

She is kept in a large cage with a male and they are kept at warm temperatures - I keep reptiles in the same room, so it stays at around 24-28 degrees C. no draughts.

They're on fresh fruits (eg, grapes, blueberries, mangoes), crickets, mealworms, pumpkin seeds, the occasional nut (almonds or walnuts), honey as a treat and all of their food gets dusted with Nutrabal, for their calcium.

No runny poos or vomiting

Only noticed a change in her behaviour today. She has always been smaller than the male and they were both rescues from different homes. (If it helps the males previous mate did die, but as he was a confiscated rescue that could have been due to neglect)

Thanks for everything - I'm really worried about her

Vikki x


----------



## Vikki123 (Oct 6, 2009)

glidergirl said:


> Also - forgot to ask, to the touch, does she feel warm or ice cold?


She still feels warm

Thanks


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Vikki123 said:


> Hi thanks for getting back to me
> 
> She is eating
> 
> ...


It's no problem Vikki, you didn't need to answer the questions on here too though . I've got my fingers crossed for the littlun, you've done a great job so far. She's through the night so if you continue what you're doing she should hopefully have improved again by tonight and then we can go fron there. Marie xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Vikki so sorrry you lil gurls poorly healing thoughts being sent your way 

im sure you will get her back on top form with maries help 

:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

could it be calcium deficiency? are her back legs a bit boney n is she walkin funny? almost like her legs have fused straight? not sure if marie has mentioned that? just another possibility? i know you dust and supplement but could there still be a possibility there could be some deficiency there?


----------



## Vikki123 (Oct 6, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> Vikki so sorrry you lil gurls poorly healing thoughts being sent your way
> 
> im sure you will get her back on top form with maries help
> 
> :flrt::flrt::flrt:


Thanks Emma.

Everyone has been really nice and helpful. :blush: 

I slept on the sofa last night and fed her every 2 hours to make sure she didn't take a turn for the worst. She is still with us and she has started to eat a bit more now - so hopefully she'll make it


----------



## Vikki123 (Oct 6, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> could it be calcium deficiency? are her back legs a bit boney n is she walkin funny? almost like her legs have fused straight? not sure if marie has mentioned that? just another possibility? i know you dust and supplement but could there still be a possibility there could be some deficiency there?


No all of her limbs are fine. She is hobbling about but it's not due to her legs. The vet thinks that there could be a problem with her reproductive system or her urinary tract. Hopefully the antibiotic he's given her will help.


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

well it all so far sounds promising for her you have done a relly good job keep at it and i'm sure she will be back to normal in day or two.:2thumb:


----------



## Vikki123 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi

Got a bit of bad news. Gizmo has now taken a turn for the worst, she has neurological problems now too. She is covered in her own urine, she can't walk properly at all now, she keeps trying to walk "no where" (she doesn't really know where to go and keeps hobbling into a space then changing her mind again), she has also had a couple more minor seizures and has fallen over quite a few times 

I've taken her back to the vet, who has given her another injection - this time to perk up her apatite and give her a little more energy. He thinks that she has a Neurological disease, but he's not sure how it's been caused.

She is still eating a little, I've now got hold of some Glucose powder to mix into the baby food that I've been giving to her. I'm sleeping on the sofa again tonight and I'll be feeding and checking on her every couple of hours.

Only time will tell now 

Thanks again for all of you help and concerns and I hope I'll be posting some good news soon x

Vikki xxx


----------



## Vikki123 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello, Got some bad news:

Gizmo died in my arms at 1:30 this morning. She didn't seem in any pain, she just lay in my hand and "shut down" almost like falling asleep.

Thanks to everyone who has helped throughout her illness, you have all been really kind


Vikki and Paul x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Vikki123 said:


> Hello, Got some bad news:
> 
> Gizmo died in my arms at 1:30 this morning. She didn't seem in any pain, she just lay in my hand and "shut down" almost like falling asleep.
> 
> ...


 
Awww vikki hun so sorry you have lost her 

Big hugs to you ((((((((hugs))))))))

RIP lil Gizmo


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

im so sorry for your loss i have been following the thread *hugs* R.I.P gizmo


----------



## hogs'n'hisses (Jun 24, 2009)

so sorry for your loss
rip iccle gizmo


----------

